# Agkistrodon taylori



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Had a request for some Cantil piccies so here you are




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

stunning graeme whats temp like on it: victory:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Now that is a very contrasting snake! is this a rare species in this country?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

they used to be fairly common a few years ago and were bred fairly regularly but there doesnt seem to be as many around these days proberbly due to popularity


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

That's one impressive looking animal!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous snake


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> Had a request for some Cantil piccies so here you are
> 
> image
> 
> ...


What a stunning beast that is! I have been doing a bit of reading up on Cantils since seeing your first round of pics,absolutely beautiful snakes,thanks for answering my request Graeme


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> What a stunning beast that is! I have been doing a bit of reading up on Cantils since seeing your first round of pics,absolutely beautiful snakes,thanks for answering my request Graeme


No problems


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> they used to be fairly common a few years ago and were bred fairly regularly but there doesnt seem to be as many around these days proberbly due to popularity


If they all look like that I can't see why.

What are they like as captive Graeme?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Owzy said:


> If they all look like that I can't see why.
> 
> What are they like as captive Graeme?


Mine pair are very calm, but i take no liberties


----------

